# Need to know what puppy will look like when grown up!! Help! See pics..choosing now!



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Hmm, well, Max was the only boy who had his dad's head shape. Due to that, he has his dad's eye shape too. Not really sure exactly what he'll look like when hes grown but I know his features will mirror his dad a lot. But here's the thing... may I suggest you pick for personality rather than looks?


----------



## rradovitch (Mar 15, 2008)

Based solely on looks I would personally take the one in the middle. It seems to have a shorter muzzle and a broader skull but it's hard to tell from one picture. With that being said, are you able to see the puppies in person? I would choose the one that has the better personality.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

I like the head on #2 but you've got to look at the whole package. Movement and structure are just as important as faces and #1 deciding factor should be personalty. : 

Are they all males? #2 looks like a boy face but #'s 1 & 3 look girlish. 
#1 looks like he/she's got a mohawk going on - which is really cute but if it is - it won't go away.

Have fun deciding - you'll just have to tell the breeder you can't decide and play with the puppies all afternoon!


----------



## PuppyLove11 (Jun 8, 2009)

I added to my original message, that I did get to choose based on personality, but I think we spent TOO much time there, probably over 15 hours with them in the past month!! And because of that, it is too hard, and I love each and every one of them.


----------



## yvettelovesgoldens (Mar 30, 2009)

I'd go with the one in the middle too. They are all sweet
One thing I dont have to worry about is choosing my pup. The breeder does all that for us!
Yvette


----------



## PuppyLove11 (Jun 8, 2009)

Yes, Number 1 has best personality, she is miss popularity and the one I fell in love with first, but is very dainty and we have 4 boys including dad in the house who wanted a boy..#2 has more mellow personality, does look boyish but is a girl, havent had a real connection with...and #3 is in between not too needy, playful and always wants to be near us, she kinda won us over last minute over #2, because we realized that all 4 of us deciding, picked a different favorite, but everyone had #3 as their second choice..so we all liked her equally second... By averaging she won out!!


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

PuppyLove11 said:


> Yes, Number 1 has best personality, she is miss popularity and the one I fell in love with first, but is very dainty and we have 4 boys including dad in the house who wanted a boy..#2 has more mellow personality, does look boyish but is a girl, havent had a real connection with...and #3 is in between not too needy, playful and always wants to be near us, she kinda won us over last minute over #2, because we realized that all 4 of us deciding, picked a different favorite, but everyone had #3 as their second choice..so we all liked her equally second... By averaging she won out!!


 
Just a personal tip - don't let someone else pick your dog for you based on a picture. Do some deep soul searching and make the choice for yourself in the end.


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

I am no expert with this, but it appears to me that #2 resembles Mom more #1 and #3 resemble Dad more. But honestly, they are all gorgeous, so I would pick based on personality. To me that's far more important...they will all wind up being gorgeous adults.


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

PuppyLove11 said:


> I added to my original message, that I did get to choose based on personality, but I think we spent TOO much time there, probably over 15 hours with them in the past month!! And because of that, it is too hard, and I love each and every one of them.


Take all three!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! jk/jk

beth, moose and angel


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Temperment and personality more than anything else. Actually, just on looks, I liked #3. I certainly have no expertise in the matter. Our Penny pretty much picked me.... when we went to visit the litter when they were 4 wks old, she came and sat on my lap and looked up at me, and that was it..... LOVE. She's still my heart baby.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

I like #3. Not to big headed...not too small. : )

Seriously, 3 has a cute face and head shape. I like the way the ears fall.

We picked ours out this weekend, really technical...he was smart. Was the only pup sleeping in the food bowl on top of the food. : ) nooo he was not going to be as red, but will be darker, and I liked his head shape.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Noey said:


> I like #3. Not to big headed...not too small. : )
> 
> Seriously, 3 has a cute face and head shape. I like the way the ears fall.
> 
> We picked ours out this weekend, really technical...he was smart. Was the only pp sleeping in the food bowl on top of the food. : ) nooo he was not going to be as red, but will be darker, and I liked his head shape.


 
Ah yes I think Max picked us though, as a previous person said. I held all 3 but my heart only soared looking at the one. (Now they were only 2 weeks old so I didn't pick on personality, just a soul connection) And oddly enough, my son had the same inclination. Some things are just fated to be I guess. I am so glad we got the puppy we got because he is an amazing dog - everything we wanted in our golden! My son and his 5 year old friend were running and screaming and playing on our front porch and there is Max, frolicking and running around with them - not a mean or anxious bone in his little body!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

The dog in the middle most resembles how Brooks looked as a puppy....so look at my gallery shots of Brooks and you'll have an idea of what your puppy may look like in the face if you choose dog #2


----------



## Scarletts_Daddy (Sep 4, 2008)

Honestly I hate sound like an Ahole but, picking a puppy based on looks sounds sooooo shallow! Picking one based on proper health clearances and personality makes much more sense. Choosing a life long bond based on looks is just completely out of line for someone wanting a puppy.


B!!!!!!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

If the research has already been done on the health and breeding of the puppy, what is wrong with having an attachment to a particular dog's appearance?


----------



## kjarv24 (Nov 7, 2008)

#2 is our pick.


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

Different puppies in the same litter will have a range of temperaments, drives, and energy levels. Selecting a puppy solely on appearance can mean choosing the wrong puppy for a family's lifestyle.

The breeder has lived with these puppies for 24/7 since whelping and the OP should ask the breeder for advice on which puppy is the best match for her family.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 20, 2007)

I also liked #2. And I agree that if you've spent time with all 3 and all are good personalities for you, you might as well use looks as the final decision.


----------



## oktay (Feb 14, 2009)

The one at the top. And.. the one in the middle. And the one at the bottom. In no particular order.

That's what I really think. But if I had to pick one (based on just the one photo) I would pick #2. That little innocent face is practically screaming mischief.


----------



## Tinsley (Nov 11, 2008)

on looks #3, looks most like my Rupey did (We're in the UK, so British/European golden):


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

It's like others have said, you have spent loads of time with these puppies and know in your own mind which ones you are drawn to, your family will make the decision based on that mostly. No matter how many times I see the pictures, I would say number 2, but they are all beautiful. I'd say 2 will most likely have the shortest face, based on the broadness of the muzzle and shape of face.

How exciting for your family being able to spend so much time with the whole litter, whichever pup you choose, chat with the breeder to make sure your choice will fit in with your family personality wise.

Good luck, can't wait to see pics when you get her!!!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I feel for you. If you've fallen in love with all 3, the choice will be more than difficult. I'd be willing to bet too, that no matter which pup you do take home with you, she will become the most beautiful pup in the world, to your eyes, and will grow more lovely as she ages and you'll always think she's the prettiest Golden you've ever seen. Love, does that to us.


----------



## annef (Feb 23, 2008)

The one at the top is the most european in appearance and has a better expression than the other two. Heads can change as the puppy grows but ensure that you look at the puppy from the side to check that it has enough stop. Annef


----------



## Pez (Jun 9, 2009)

These little guys are all going to be adorable adults! We just picked out a puppy by going to the breeders every week, sometimes twice a week and just played with them. Get to know the puppies and I'll bet you will find each other. By the way, be sure to bring your breeder a bottle of wine or a pie for the courtesy of letting you do this; it helps. Good luck, you have a nice crew to pick from!


----------



## windfair (Jul 19, 2008)

I don't know how you will ever decide, they are all adorable and both parents are gorgeous! I say put all three in a closed room, have your family move to the other side of the room, and see which one picks you out the first.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I like the head of number 2 the best- but personality is most important.


----------



## Solas Goldens (Nov 10, 2007)

Honestly, they are all cute! If you have a house with a bunch of kids, like I do, go for the personality. It can make a big difference in the long run.You don't say how old your kids are, but mine range in age form 10 up to 23. Our house has a lot of traffic and noise.My three goldens all have distinct personalities, but they fit well. Good Luck!


----------

